# Wine Room



## harleydmn (Feb 22, 2012)

This pic was sent to me, it is pretty cool.....would love to build this in my home


----------



## DeniseHogemann (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice! Very nice!


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 22, 2012)

that is just outright beautiful...fantastic work!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2012)

Gives me an idea! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2012)

That is freaking awesome and classy! As soon as Wade see's it his mind is going to get going. He could build this.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2012)

I actually have the exact set up for this down stairs and that would free up a room but we may not be living in this house too much longer so Im not doing any more work exept to tidy up some things before we leave. With my back the way it is and not having any kind of retirement we are looking into selling this old hunk of crap and getting a multi and try to achieve living for free or hopefully even making money! We will be getting a small settlement (soon?) and weve been looking and the prices are just so down there. Its our only option and if we can do that Ill be able to find another job thats less painful on my back. Right now Im stuck there with the exception of going out on comp which will probably happen soon anyway the way thgis idiot is pushing us! If anyone does this make sure not to attach anything to the actual stairs as vibrations are not good for your wine or if you do attach use rubber wahers to dampen the vibration!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 23, 2012)

I actually considered building my rack under the basement stairs in a closet type arrangement. Just haven't gotten around to it. That is beautiful though.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 23, 2012)

That is beautiful - it would be nice if it was temp controlled to.


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking at the "gasket" on the open door my guess it is air temp controlled. Roy It is a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 23, 2012)

You know what - i didn't even see that.

It does appear to be temp controlled.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a set of "waterfall" racks for sale, they hold 144 bottles. PM me for more info.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 24, 2012)

It is beautiful, 

Just not BIG enough!!!!


----------



## pioneergirl (Mar 1, 2012)

This is the picture that I saw and referenced in my post of my dream wine space.....I suppose I need to think hard on this one....Love it!!

If I move out all of my Xmas stuff store on that side of the closet I could fit this entire thing in my current "dining room" (that isn't dined in) space and make a more flex space out of it social/entertaining/gaming area. My question though - I can't tell if this is all one refrigerated type unit or those are wine rack inserts with custom doors around it? Yes I am lame sometimes. What exactly is this set up?


----------



## Americana (Mar 2, 2012)

That is a damned fine under stair cellar. I suspect my DIY efforts won't yield as nice a product, but I will do my best...


----------



## Coldone (Apr 7, 2012)

This picture made it onto TheChive..


----------

